# Dos and Don'ts During a Blowjob



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Generally speaking....because I know every one is different.

We've all read articles and watched how to videos...but I would like to hear it based on personal experience from our guys over here on TAM.

What are the Dos and Donts while giving your man a bj?


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

DO...deep throat, maybe give one once in awhile?

DON'T...ummmm, let me think


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

No to teeth!

Yes to Humming!


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

Do whatever you do with unbridled enthusiasm and you are an instant love goddess.


----------



## C123 (Jun 20, 2012)

What's a blowjob? I recall something that sounds familiar to that but that was years and years ago.


----------



## wifey32 (Jul 3, 2012)

my husband loves it when i open my mouth and he sort of "****s" my mouth but without my lips actually touching his penis. I really don't know what the turn on is there, but he loves it!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Cre8ify said:


> Do whatever you do with unbridled enthusiasm and you are an instant love goddess.


This is abolutely the key hands down!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

My hubs like it when I squeeze his balls with my other hand. He also wants me to look at him while I do it!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This is me said:


> No to teeth!


No mustaches either!!!!!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

> DO...deep throat, maybe give one once in awhile?
> 
> DON'T...ummmm, let me think


I've tried and tried and tried. How to step by step videos while practicing on him even.

My gag reflex is so strong, I have puked on him before...and were not talking a little up chuck. It was awful, but we both laughed it off.

I've tried the throat numbing spray with no luck.

I have to use my hand at the same time cause I cannot deep throat.

I really wish I was able to.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

jman said:


> DO...deep throat, maybe give one once in awhile?
> 
> DON'T...ummmm, let me think


forgot to add another DO...use a finger in the backside, holy **** does that feel good


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by jman<br />
> > DO...deep throat, maybe give one once in awhile?<br />
> > <br />
> > DON'T...ummmm, let me think<br />
> ...


I've literally begged to try..he refuses. That's a huge no go for him. Even though I tried to explain how good it will feel. Lol


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

No farting. Oh that's for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ano said:


> I've literally begged to try..he refuses. That's a huge no go for him. Even though I tried to explain how good it will feel. Lol


I think i'm stuck on the other side of the fence, I need to figure out how to make it happen with the wife (ex used to do this to me ALL the time, drove me nuts, ha)


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Ano<br />
> > I've literally begged to try..he refuses. That's a huge no go for him. Even though I tried to explain how good it will feel. Lol
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever asked?


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

C123 said:


> What's a blowjob? I recall something that sounds familiar to that but that was years and years ago.




I feel your pain!! I doubt I get another blow job the rest of my life if I stay married!


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ano said:


> Have you ever asked?


I probably would if a BJ ever occurred (that's a whole different thread)...like for the other husbands they ended when the marriage started


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Read about prostate massage. Guaranteed.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

jman said:


> I probably would if a BJ ever occurred (that's a whole different thread)...like for the other husbands they ended when the marriage started


If she doesn't wanna do the work then try bringing your penis to her mouth and you thrust in and out. Maybe she'll start to get into it and take the lead.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ano said:


> If she doesn't wanna do the work then try bringing your penis to her mouth and you thrust in and out. Maybe she'll start to get into it and take the lead.


I like that approach in theory...but real life doesn't always go according to plan

I love BJs, love being fingered, but all women just don't necessarily like to do that


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol it works for me when I'm not in the mood to do it...can't hurt to try! 

Be optimistic!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Do: start them often.

Don't: stop. Seriously, going to the very end is the best.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Ano said:


> I've literally begged to try..he refuses. That's a huge no go for him. Even though I tried to explain how good it will feel. Lol


I love that. I just got her to do it recently, and now its a staple. It makes the orgasm that much more intense, since the prostate (which you are stimulating) is packed with nerves. Not to deep, just the first segment of the finger at the most. 
I can see alot of guys have monster hang-ups about this though. 
From your answer I doubt it will happen, but if he ever gives in and allows it one time, remember it doesn't hurt at all, just a little of the finger and make sure there's some type of lubrication. I promise, it makes the orgasm that much more intense.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> No mustaches either!!!!!



The big bushy ones on her? 


Oh, you mean on him?


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Learn from your husband. My member has certain ... well... g-spots if you will. The right pressure on it does wonders. Also, I like to ‘see’. So, hiding under the sheets doesn’t give a visual, nor does hair draping covering everything work. I also like to have a bit of control and ‘participation’ which means just laying there on my back is going to take longer.. A gag is cool, vomiting is not. Shirtless with accidental breast ‘touches’ is also hot. And guys are all over the place with how they’d want the ‘release’; I think I’d like to do the money shot... my wife is a spitter though.. And learn your man... tease and taunt. Most of all, enjoy it... a duty bj isn’t much fun for me either. Oh, and I also like a ‘icy mouth’... ice cube. 

And another hint; Most guys have a bit of toxic shame talking about it. We don’t want to be seen as some sort of deviant and we’d be happy with any hummer. That shame becomes fear of letting you ‘think’ we might be perverts. So just be open about it and get him drunk lol... Inside we’re little boys and have our preferences about our fantasies...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Never, ever, ever get wasted at a block party and end up giving your neighbor's husband a blowjob by "mistake"...

Yeah.... a gal in our neighborhood actually did that....

Needless to say she does not live in our neighborhood anymore. But her ex-husband is still here.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Ano said:


> I've tried and tried and tried. How to step by step videos while practicing on him even.
> 
> My gag reflex is so strong, I have puked on him before...and were not talking a little up chuck. It was awful, but we both laughed it off.
> 
> ...


Well thumbs up for enthusiasm atleast, lol... if you are ever up for trying it on him some more, one thing I would suggest is having yourself feeling really horny pleasing yourself and on the brink when you go deep... those few moments when you are getting close to your own O, that gag reflex tends to go away a lot. Try it and report back haha.

as for teeth, often they don't feel good sometimes they do, just mostly be aware of them.

Someone said prostate massage? Always a nice touch, or even just a finger lightly touching the nameless spot.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

My hubs seems to go through little phases where he likes certain things during a bj.

Right now his favorite move is when I lay down on the bed and he straddles my face. I get him really lubed up and use a combination of hand on his balls/bottom part of his penis and let him control the thrusting. When he's close to finishing I put my hands on his ass, suck him into the back of my mouth and keep his head pressed against the back of my throat, and I swallow at the exact moment he starts to cum and a few more timed as he keeps going.

He keeps asking for more so I am guessing he likes it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

kag123 said:


> Right now his favorite move is when I lay down on the bed and he straddles my face. I get him really lubed up and use a combination of hand on his balls/bottom part of his penis and let him control the thrusting. When he's close to finishing I put my hands on his ass, suck him into the back of my mouth and keep his head pressed against the back of my throat, and I swallow at the exact moment he starts to cum and a few more timed as he keeps going.


Wow I need a cold shower after reading that smut!  lucky man your H


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

kag123 said:


> My hubs seems to go through little phases where he likes certain things during a bj.
> 
> Right now his favorite move is when I lay down on the bed and he straddles my face. I get him really lubed up and use a combination of hand on his balls/bottom part of his penis and let him control the thrusting. When he's close to finishing I put my hands on his ass, suck him into the back of my mouth and keep his head pressed against the back of my throat, and I swallow at the exact moment he starts to cum and a few more timed as he keeps going.
> 
> ...



We do this every so often. We even bought new pillows just for bjs.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

No to hands. Yes to looking up at him while you do it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh yes. Eye contact is good.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Drover said:


> No to hands. Yes to looking up at him while you do it.


No hands????

Like no hands on your member??, or no hands touching you period???

During a blow job I get very handsy. I have this sudden need to touch everything. 

My husband is not cool with the prostate message. *shruggs*

Every where is fair game.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

He's saying a mouth only bj sometimes is good. Hands are cheating. We know you're using hands to avoid going too deep! Lol.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I kinda like a bit of nibbling.

Prostate is good.

Go from deep - to backing off and focusing on the tip - back to deep again. The tip is very sensitive and sometimes doesn't get the love it deserves.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> He's saying a mouth only bj sometimes is good. Hands are cheating. We know you're using hands to avoid going too deep! Lol.


Not me...I do it for variety. So, is using hair with the hand also "cheating"...HA

I always thought guys liked a little hand action with mouth action???

I mean a blow job is great and all....but throw in teabagging and it's a whole different world. 

But I don't cheat deep throating. I have good days when I can and bad days when I can't. 

I'm very up front about it before hand.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Drover said:


> No to hands. Yes to looking up at him while you do it.


Yes! No hands can be amazing. You'd think it would be less sensation, but for me it is not. Try putting both your hands on his azz instead. 

As for the finger in the rear thing....also very good, but please, use a little lube of some type! We don't want to ask for it, but man, them nails can really be quite uncomfortable otherwise!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

deep throat mixed with teasing the tip and the area just under the tip. i like to use my hand and my mouth sometimes too.

my favorite move is starting at the base and licking up the underside of it 

rub underneath the boys,cup the boys,swirl your tongue around lightly as your going down the shaft...

alternate between fast and slow. 

moan or hum too.

I've got lots of moves but I can't share all my secrets


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

Wow...some lucky guys out there. It's been...20 damn years since her mouth was even near there, and never once to completion. 

I was told just the other day that I will never get a bj as long as I live. That's only another 35 years or so. 

Carry on, I'm going to go beat my head against a wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

The worst BJ is better then the best day doing ???? what was that again. Just be willing and wanting to please and it is all good. Knowing that your partner is doing it to please you and you did not have to beg or plead or barter for it makes it great.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> He's saying a mouth only bj sometimes is good. Hands are cheating. We know you're using hands to avoid going too deep! Lol.


Right, and they don't only use hands to stop from going too deep but when they start getting a little tired of it. No, just keep going.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Oh yes. Eye contact is good.


Yes....eye contact is a must! 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have just two words to say about this whole thread...
.
.
.
.
If only......!


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> Yes....eye contact is a must!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some eye contact is very good, I guess it depends on the person, dont like it to turn into a staring contest


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Drive it like you stole it.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Do everything you do with a great enthusiasm and it will always be well received. 

Works for non-sex oriented stuff, too.


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

Ano said:


> I've literally begged to try..he refuses. That's a huge no go for him. Even though I tried to explain how good it will feel. Lol


wow a wifey begging to deepthroat.....I wonder if I am living in a different world ?


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

I think she was begging to try a finger up his butt. :-D Here's the key: do it at the right time, just get the tip in there (no more) and kind of whirl it around. Bet he likes it.


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> deep throat mixed with teasing the tip and the area just under the tip. i like to use my hand and my mouth sometimes too.
> 
> my favorite move is starting at the base and licking up the underside of it
> 
> ...


my dream ..... and I like when she hums or tries talking with me in her...  but all of that has happened rarely but I got so many crazy ideas .... eternally a pauper when it comes to having BJs :-(


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Santa said:


> I feel your pain!! I doubt I get another blow job the rest of my life if I stay married!


Dammit!! No one should treat Santa that way! Especially not Mrs. Santa!!


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

MadeInMichigan said:


> Wow...some lucky guys out there. It's been...20 damn years since her mouth was even near there, and never once to completion.
> 
> I was told just the other day that I will never get a bj as long as I live. That's only another 35 years or so.
> 
> ...


Why would you keep up with this?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

My do's and dont's list is very simple.

Do: Give blowjobs.
Don't: Not give blowjobs.

After that, I don't really care. Anything can be taught if you have a listening partner.


----------



## forlorn99 (May 20, 2012)

MadeInMichigan said:


> Wow...some lucky guys out there. It's been...20 damn years since her mouth was even near there, and never once to completion.
> 
> I was told just the other day that I will never get a bj as long as I live. That's only another 35 years or so.
> 
> ...


lol I was in a similar situation and decided to withhold sex until I got one.. it worked after about 2 months of hand action


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

forlorn99 said:


> lol I was in a similar situation and decided to withhold sex until I got one.. it worked after about 2 months of hand action


Sex is virtually non-existent as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

MadeInMichigan said:


> Sex is virtually non-existent as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just curious here, but why are you staying? No BJ's, almost no sex and your wife is already telling you that you won't see another bj in your lifetime?


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

Some good dos and don'ts but I wouldn't have the nerve for most of them. My husband moves me away when he is about to go off and that's the end of that!!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

noira said:


> Some good dos and don'ts but I wouldn't have the nerve for most of them. My husband moves me away when he is about to go off and that's the end of that!!


Seriously? Damn, I'm just the opposite. I try to hold her in place.


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Just curious here, but why are you staying? No BJ's, almost no sex and your wife is already telling you that you won't see another bj in your lifetime?


Trying to figure that out myself. 
Sorry for the thread hijack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MIM, don't despair. I told my hubby two years ago he'd never get another one from me either, and I've changed my mind 

I need to watch some of these 'instructional videos'. Are there really such things?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I need to watch some of these 'instructional videos'. Are there really such things?


Yes! And they are great! Google is your friend!


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> some eye contact is very good, I guess it depends on the person, dont like it to turn into a staring contest


That's when you pull out and shoot in her eye. 

Oh, and make some noise, moaning, panting, whining...anything to show him you're really enjoying being down there.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Drover said:


> That's when you pull out and shoot in her eye.


Haha! That stuff burns! Makes my eye red instantly! Lol


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Ano said:


> Haha! That stuff burns! Makes my eye red instantly! Lol


My eye was pink and puffy. No amount of rinsing could make it better. 

I used to hate when I got cum in my hair...then I had kids, don't care so much anymore. 

Besides who touches my hair cept for hubby.


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

This thread has got me feeling morose. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Got me feelin kinda mean!!!

Frustrated just a bit...


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

mina said:


> Do everything you do with a great enthusiasm and it will always be well received.
> 
> Works for non-sex oriented stuff, too.


You must be joking me, married to the bloke 6 years and have never had the favour returned


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't get your head stuck under the steering wheel.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Don't get your head stuck under the steering wheel.


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

Santa said:


> I feel your pain!! I doubt I get another blow job the rest of my life if I stay married!


Ditto here 

But when things were better, she read Lou Paget: How to be a GreatLover: GF to GF, and there was alot of info in there on this subject that was GREAT. Especially a part where she explains how to make a man 'feel' like you are deep-throating by using your hands as well. Oh the memories....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Last night during BJ I got my hair pulled which was awesome. I was doing a lot of humming and murmuring at the time, I think that got him going. There was also the aforementioned prostate massage happening.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

mina said:


> Last night during BJ I got my hair pulled which was awesome. I was doing a lot of humming and murmuring at the time, I think that got him going. There was also the aforementioned prostate massage happening.


another gal's post sending me to the jealousy line 

plus it doesn't help that i'm out of town on business too!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

mina said:


> Last night during BJ I got my hair pulled which was awesome. I was doing a lot of humming and murmuring at the time, I think that got him going. There was also the aforementioned prostate massage happening.


That's a lot going on at one time!


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

I am ambidextrous as well as being an excellent multi-tasker.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Tongue, tongue, tongue. Work that tongue like no tomorrow!

Now if I can only get my wife to suck a bowling ball through a straw again :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think in general my wife is too tentative and soft. For her I would say "use more pressure or suck harder". You're not going to break it.

On the other hand, she often tries to get me started with a hand job. But she doesn't use any lube and it's more painful than erotic. Ladies, dry hand jobs hurt!!!


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

i am not going to be a snob about it

just enjoy it and give it your all

do not be annoyed or use teeth that is all


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I think in general my wife is too tentative and soft. For her I would say "use more pressure or suck harder". *You're not going to break it.*



Oh yes it can be broken.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, it can be. But not by her wimpy mouth!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ladies, dry hand jobs hurt!!!


Not if she's doing it right.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love having my wife on her hands in knees in front of me...the tongue on the underneath side feels the best.

My 3 "E"s of a successful BJ:
E - Enthusiasm: an absolute must, doing it as a "duty" is obvious, and ruins the moment

E - Engulf: the farther you can take it in, the better

E - Enjoy: swallow every drop, pulling away at the last minute and finishing with the hand (like my wife) is extremely frustrating


----------



## HereWithoutYou (Jul 26, 2012)

*Do's:*
Li-li-li-li-lick it like a lolipop.

Lips = over teeth.

Mix it up: fast, slow, deep throat, just the tip.

Make eye contact with him. Ahh I find it unbelievably sexy to catch his eyes while going down on him.

Swallow. 

*Don'ts:*
Act like it's the worst thing ever. It's not. Pretend you love it even if you don't. (As long as you aren't obnoxiously acting)

Uh...don't chomp down? Lol



Aaaannnd now I wanna do it :rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

HereWithoutYou said:


> *Do's:*
> Li-li-li-li-lick it like a lolipop.
> 
> Lips = over teeth.
> ...


and now I want to have it done


----------



## HereWithoutYou (Jul 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> and now I want to have it done


:bringiton:




:rofl:
(Kidding of course!)


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

This thread makes me really mad and sad. I did all these things for my husband and he cheated on me and got a drunken BJ from someone he had just met on a business trip. Kept it from me for nine years and here I was doing these things and didn't know. Now I have trouble even touching it, much less sucking it. I mean, after being together for over twenty years he must think after being with that other girl (who also swallowed) that all this stuff is the norm. Now I see that there are guys out there that would have appreciated what I did for him. He doesn't even realize he was lucky. I'm pissed. He didn't appreciate any of it. Now because of his selfishness I trigger and cry at the very thought of doing any of these things for him. What I once enjoyed doing for him now seems degrading and cheap.


----------



## kaki04 (Aug 1, 2012)

DO...

...hang your head off the edge of the bed and have your partner enter your mouth that way. It goes deeper on another level and is easier to swallow without gagging. 

...be enthusiastic. My husband loves that I love giving them.

...offer them often and out of the blue at times. Preferably more than 4 times a week.

...lick your lips with a smile at the end.

...offer a lot of variety and use the tongue a lot.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*1. Enthusiasm, Above All
2. Men Are Visual~We Absolutely Love Watching It Happen
3. Occasional Eye Contact, Please
4. Be Verbal~ Tell Us What It Is That You're Doing or Going to Do
5. Try Waking Us Up Unexpectedly Performing It*

*Nothing can quite compare in solidifying the love that you have for each other better than performing unfettered oral on each other!*


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

hurtingbadly said:


> This thread makes me really mad and sad. I did all these things for my husband and he cheated on me and got a drunken BJ from someone he had just met on a business trip. Kept it from me for nine years and here I was doing these things and didn't know. Now I have trouble even touching it, much less sucking it. I mean, after being together for over twenty years he must think after being with that other girl (who also swallowed) that all this stuff is the norm. Now I see that there are guys out there that would have appreciated what I did for him. He doesn't even realize he was lucky. I'm pissed. He didn't appreciate any of it. Now because of his selfishness I trigger and cry at the very thought of doing any of these things for him. What I once enjoyed doing for him now seems degrading and cheap.


I felt the same for a LONG time, but have managed to work through even that with my hubby 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...-him-i-think-maybe-i-am-ready.html#post808283


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't...

.. answer any texts.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

kindi said:


> Don't...
> 
> .. answer any texts.


*...or take any phone calls!* Unless, of course, it is deemed to be an *absolute emergency!*


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Do: smile for the camera.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

DO: TEASE HIM! 

I just gave what my H says was an incredible BJ, last night- the moonlight was shining into our bedroom window & let just enough light in so he could see himself glistening between my lips..my eyes, shining in the light, were looking up into his eyes & it was sooooo sexy..I was LOVING it.

One thing that my guy loves, is when I teeeaaase him...(although it drives him crazy.)

I wet my lips really well, press my lips together somewhat firmly & then slowwwwwly slip the head between them as if they were breaking through a tight virgin p****
Then, I slide down only a short distance & back up...then do the same for a few slow strokes.
Next, pull him all the way out & repeat, but travel down his shaft a bit farther- up, down, up, down-

Pull him out again & repeat, but move farther down...until you suck him deep into your throat, if you can.
He goes nuts..it's awesome! But by the time I'm deep throating him, he has me by the hair & is thrusting into me pretty eagerly, haha...l can't complain, I'm teasing the hell out of him, so I'm asking for it! 
I threw so many variations in last night, it turned into an hour long suck-fest, lol!
Oh but it was fun & he fell asleep saying- ahhh, I LOVE your blow jobs)))
That's all I needed to hear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

I give my husband BJ's naked. He loves it when I wrap my self around his leg and rub. He's sleeping right now might have to wake him up.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife gave me one while tied to the bed this morning. Naked. Actually can you still call it "giving" if you're tied down? Anyway, doesn't matter. It was awesome.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

kaki04 said:


> DO...
> 
> ...offer them often and out of the blue at times. Preferably more than 4 times a week.


Damn, I wish. I'm doing good if I get them 4 times a year. 



karma*girl said:


> DO: TEASE HIM!
> 
> I just gave what my H says was an incredible BJ, last night- the moonlight was shining into our bedroom window & let just enough light in so he could see himself glistening between my lips..my eyes, shining in the light, were looking up into his eyes & it was sooooo sexy..I was LOVING it.
> 
> ...


You should warn people before you post this stuff. I can't walk straight now and am pitching a tent a small army could camp under. Hope there's no fire drill at work in the next few minutes.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> DO: TEASE HIM!
> 
> I just gave what my H says was an incredible BJ, last night- the moonlight was shining into our bedroom window & let just enough light in so he could see himself glistening between my lips..my eyes, shining in the light, were looking up into his eyes & it was sooooo sexy..I was LOVING it.
> 
> ...


brb walking around with tent and banging head into wall


----------



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> some eye contact is very good, I guess it depends on the person, dont like it to turn into a staring contest


Yeah I am with you on this I am not big into a lot of eye contact, it does start feeling like a staring contest then I can't focus on the enjoyment! I like to watch all the goodness happen.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

FIRE FIRE!! ABANDON SHIP! Hahahahahaha!!

And there was me thinking for the past 45 years that a 'Blow Job' was when you really messed your job up....like 'you really blew your chances there didn't you'...

No I know. Thanks.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

anal while giving it depends on the man. I for one don't want anything inserted in my as* lol, no exceptions. Not adverse to doing the inserting though.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm spoiled with the BJs, because me wife loves to give them, so my list might seen a little unrealistic in certain places:

*Do
*
Be turned on by it yourself. A great BJ is like any other form of pentetrative sex; it's best when both parties are getting off to it. For my wife and I, a BJ isn't "just" a BJ. It's sex for both of us.

Use a hand. No matter how good you are, so men require some accompanying stimulation to reach climax, or reach it in a reasonable amount of time.

Let your tongue and lips roam. A lot of guys would go crazy for some ball and rimjob action during a BJ.

Let us finish. A good BJ can be foreplay, but sometimes it's nice to just have a BJ be the main event.

Let us cum in your mouth. You have no idea how hot this is for most guys.

Cum yourself. This is likely very rare, but if it's at all possible for you to cum while giving us a BJ, few men will be able to ever forget the hotness of that moment.

*Don't 
*
Use too much teeth. That's obvious.

Do it begrudgingly, and with the attitude that you want to get it over with ASAP.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

karma*girl said:


> DO: TEASE HIM!
> 
> I just gave what my H says was an incredible BJ, last night- the moonlight was shining into our bedroom window & let just enough light in so he could see himself glistening between my lips..my eyes, shining in the light, were looking up into his eyes & it was sooooo sexy..I was LOVING it.
> 
> ...


I know this is old, but my eyes got big as saucers reading it.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> DO: TEASE HIM!
> 
> I just gave what my H says was an incredible BJ, last night- the moonlight was shining into our bedroom window & let just enough light in so he could see himself glistening between my lips..my eyes, shining in the light, were looking up into his eyes & it was sooooo sexy..I was LOVING it.
> 
> ...


Yes....all of this above, and having my wife's hands randomly roam around in a light, teasing manner...touching all around my family jewels and back door during the BJ is out of this world. 

Simply Incredible!


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

> I think she was begging to try a finger up his butt. :-D Here's the key: do it at the right time, just get the tip in there (no more) and kind of whirl it around. Bet he likes it.


I know this thread is old, but: my H was hesitant about the idea too. The taint/skin around the opening is also VERY sensitive, and might make a good segueway into introducing fingering for another hesitant H.

Also: talk about it afterwards! My H felt bad and ashamed because he felt like because he enjoyed that he must be gay. I explained to him that I thought it was hot that he enjoyed it and it doesn't make him gay, just a man with a normally functioning reaction to a prostate massage.

H also likes when I suck on his testes. I've heard this move depends, some men aren't fans. He's also a fan of licking: I'll alternate between suck to lick all over to suck again. Oh, and on the way down, I'll play with his penis against my chest - I'm small chested so a t!tty-f*ck is out of the question, but I've found just rubbing one breast/nipple against the shaft works.

Pretend it's actually a popsicle!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bring in a large hand held mirror so you can watch yourself and he can get a great view .You can both make great eye contact Tell him to cvm in your mouth he's gonna love that ,


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

One fingertip at rear guard, ball massage with the other hand, and serious sucking and tongue action up, down and all around until he explodes in my mouth. Then, a very, very soft tongue bath on his love thing...

I get great reviews....


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

Ummm. stopped halfway through to call the H and ask him to grab some lube while at the store. He was very against the back door for a LONG time but I've been slowly working my way back while he was drinking and he's finally allowing some play while sober too. Now I'm all worked up and definitely going to give him a quickie BJ before he heads to work tonight!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Ano said:


> I've tried and tried and tried. How to step by step videos while practicing on him even.
> 
> My gag reflex is so strong, I have puked on him before...and were not talking a little up chuck. It was awful, but we both laughed it off.
> 
> ...


Here's something that's remarkably helpful. 

W has a need for medical marijuana. One of the things we noticed about it, other than the gastrointestinal aid, is that it alsmot completely removes the gag reflex. 

I have a nasty gag reflex when brushing my teeth. It goes away after a bong hit. I was not FOR trying that, but she talked me into it and wow, INSTANT change, instant relief from the effect. So it works for guys and gals....

YMMV, but if you're not against trying it, you may be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

LonelyinLove said:


> One fingertip at rear guard, ball massage with the other hand, and serious sucking and tongue action up, down and all around until he explodes in my mouth. Then, a very, very soft tongue bath on his love thing...
> 
> I get great reviews....


Um...yeah. This answer wins.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Be enthusiastic but careful and tender.


----------



## gumtree (Jun 1, 2013)

Never minded giving them, but just started loving it with a new fella!

I've learned a lot too. In the heat of the moment I gave him my phone set to record and got him to video me going down on him. I think it added to the visual excitement for him and I played for the camera a bit, joking about talking with my mouth full. It was really fun. We watched it afterwards again and again and laughed like loons, especially when he does this huge shuddering breath afterwards and then tells me I'm the bomb. I cannot be faulted on enthusiasm, and I'm glad to see it shows! 

Anyway I kept it and put it on my laptop in a protected folder. Since then I've watched it quite a few times (cause its pretty damn hot really) and I learned a lot about my technique and what turns him on most. Things I wouldn't perhaps notice in the moment when I'm so busy... 

I can hear his reactions as I do certain things, especially how he gasps when look up at him. I notice when I fondled his balls briefly he went crazy, but then I got distracted and stopped doing it wooops haha. I can see which strokes he likes best and I love watching him put his hands in my hair and murmur to me in between whispering swear words lol 

Since then I've mentally prepared his perfect bj and I cant wait to get at it again next time and try my refined technique! It was just a fun idea that we found sexy in the moment and it turned out to be quite educational too.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: Dos and Don'ts During a Blowjob*



gumtree said:


> Never minded giving them, but just started loving it with a new fella!
> 
> I've learned a lot too. In the heat of the moment I gave him my phone set to record and got him to video me going down on him. I think it added to the visual excitement for him and I played for the camera a bit, joking about talking with my mouth full. It was really fun. We watched it afterwards again and again and laughed like loons, especially when he does this huge shuddering breath afterwards and then tells me I'm the bomb. I cannot be faulted on enthusiasm, and I'm glad to see it shows!
> 
> ...


Ive allowed my husband to " test " the camera on his new phone when it first came out a few months ago by allowing him to film me give him head 

Quite honestly it looked very sexy and now i can understand why guys love to watch hhmmm!!!

I just pray each day he doesnt misplace his cell and remind him all the time to keep it locked


----------



## gumtree (Jun 1, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Ive allowed my husband to " test " the camera on his new phone when it first came out a few months ago by allowing him to film me give him head
> 
> Quite honestly it looked very sexy and now i can understand why guys love to watch hhmmm!!!
> 
> I just pray each day he doesnt misplace his cell and remind him all the time to keep it locked


It is really sexy isn't it!? Agree totally. I think it awoke my inner porn star haha neither of us had ever filmed ourselves in bed before and it was a great experience.

That's why I used my phone and transferred it to the computer before deleting it, I work with kids so it would be a very bad thing if my phone got into the wrong hands. My guy has lost several phones and I wanted to ensure it wouldn't end up being passed around by his rowdy workmates or posted online. 

I guess if your husband does lose his phone, whoever saw your video would likely just be green with envy at his sexy wife!


----------



## Psy.D. C. Maso (Jan 22, 2013)

Though it is called BLOWjob, suckung tightly like a vacume-cleaner feels good.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

gumtree said:


> It is really sexy isn't it!? Agree totally. I think it awoke my inner porn star haha neither of us had ever filmed ourselves in bed before and it was a great experience.
> 
> That's why I used my phone and transferred it to the computer before deleting it, I work with kids so it would be a very bad thing if my phone got into the wrong hands. My guy has lost several phones and I wanted to ensure it wouldn't end up being passed around by his rowdy workmates or posted online.
> 
> I guess if your husband does lose his phone, whoever saw your video would likely just be green with envy at his sexy wife!


Ohhhh "inner porn star" hmmmmm if you only knew ??

I remember when my husband first got his new smartphone and was constantly showing it off to his buddies ........ i honestly and secretly fantasized that one of his "cute and hunky" friends would "accidently" by chance see my naughty video!?!? 

Though yess it'd be a bit embarrassing and did turn me on a bit but ummm only a bit !?!?


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Ano said:


> My hubs like it when I squeeze his balls with my other hand. He also wants me to look at him while I do it!


:iagree:Yes mine also. Loves his balls played with and sucked as I look up at him. Drives him wild !!!!!!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG I have to stop looking into this thread. 
Whew!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> OMG I have to stop looking into this thread.
> Whew!


Yea...it is getting "hot" in here.....


----------



## Antman (Oct 19, 2013)

The best blow job I ever received went like this:
The lady in question prepared two cups of water - 1 "hot" 1 cold. She alternated between the cups and it sent me wild. 
Eye contact is good.
Balls need rubbing.
The underside of the glans is far more sensitive than the top so focus on that.
You can learn to deepthroat. Brush your tongue every morning. Eventually, you'll be able to get the brush further and further down your throat. Once you can do this, you are a pornstar!
My wife gives ****ty head because she doesn't understand how to create suction, she has no variety and she can't deepthroat. Lucky she has other talents!


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Every now and then . . . DO take his hands and place them at the back of your head, wait a few moments until you know he's close and then pretend you're gagging and want off. Just enough to let his muscles flex to hold you on. 

And then be gasping and weak once he lets go.

And then go shopping the next day . . .


----------



## YourKnotAnUdderFailure (Oct 25, 2013)

Do:
1. Deepthroat.
2. Lick the balls while stroking with the hand.
3. When pumping with your mouth, press your lips firm and suck like you're drinking from a straw.
4. Take a break by licking and/or sucking on a nipple while stroking with your hand, or kiss.
5. If you need to extend your break, just suck the tip, but keep stroking firmly with your hand.
6. Edge him. This means when he's about to cum, you slow down so he doesn't cum (he may cum a little, but he can still stay hard). Don't slow down too much, you want to keep him in the zone where he's about to cum, but you always slow down to prolong his orgasm. This feels really, really good. Once the build-up is good, you want to deepthroat while he bursts.
7. Finish off by swallowing or allow him to cum on your face with your mouth open and tongue out. If you don't think you can do that, then let us cum on your breasts, and then rub it around with our ****.

Don't:
1. Don't loosen the pressure with your lips when you're pumping with your mouth. If you need to take a break, see #2, #4, and #5 above.
2. Don't use your teeth, unless it's very gentle, and you know what you're doing.
3. Don't keep stroking hard or pump hard with your mouth after he orgasms. It hurts. If anything, lick the balls a bit, then lick the tip again.
4. Don't spit. We want our cum in or on you.


----------

